# Reputation Icons Updated



## Lorian

Some people pointed out that the green reputation blocks were maxed out for most users.

I've reset the levels so that it is more balanced across the board.

You may find that the number of reputation icons you previously had has dropped. Your actual reputation score has NOT been affected. All that has changed are the levels at which the icons display.


----------



## Conscript

Look at mine! :bounce:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

So are we able to build them right across the screen now or...?


----------



## Lorian

JPaycheck said:


> So are we able to build them right across the screen now or...?


The maximum is 11.

It's not ideal at the moment and will be changed again in the futuere.. but it's better than it was, so that's progress


----------



## quinn85

I only have two :confused1: although...I am still a glorious beacon of light...apparently :rockon:


----------



## JANIKvonD

noooooooooooooooooo.......from 8 to this < :'(


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

oohhh no, it appears I have 11, whatever will i do


----------



## Conscript

I should have MORE!!! That is all...


----------



## mal

sod the green dots ,why cant i watch video on this forum anymore lol

or download pics in albums etc.


----------



## GreedyBen

I still haven't figured out how to give reps?


----------



## Conscript

JPaycheck said:


> oohhh no, it appears I have 11, whatever will i do


Hover your mouse curser over my green bars......

Read it and weep...................


----------



## Conscript

GreedyBen said:


> I still haven't figured out how to give reps?


Just click the star looking icon, bottom right of my Avi, Click "I approve" - then write something lovely...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

DrHunter said:


> Hover your mouse curser over my green bars......
> 
> Read it and weep...................


Why is yours better than mine!

How many rep points you have?


----------



## huge monguss

quinn85 said:


> I only have two :confused1: although...I am still a glorious beacon of light...apparently :rockon:


Well its better than one  A jewel in the rough = An extremely hard, highly refractive crystalline form of carbon that is usually colorless and is used as a gemstone and in abrasives, cutting tools, and other applications


----------



## JANIKvonD

we should have quiz days where ppl gamble there bars


----------



## Conscript

mal said:


> sod the green dots ,why cant i watch video on this forum anymore lol
> 
> or download pics in albums etc.


Yeah dude, I used to love trashing gen con with youtube...now it's all too complicated! For me lol


----------



## mal

JANIKvonD said:


> we should have quiz days where ppl gamble there bars


il give you all my bars and reps,if you can fix my problems with the new forum.


----------



## Conscript

JPaycheck said:


> Why is yours better than mine!
> 
> How many rep points you have?


(298797 point(s) total)

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30 << Leaders board,


----------



## JANIKvonD

mal said:


> il give you all my bars and reps,if you can fix my problems with the new forum.


http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/143879-welcome-sasha-any-issues.html

post ur issues here...sorted...now give is them!


----------



## mal

DrHunter said:


> (298797 point(s) total)
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30 << Leaders board,


not even con and rs had that mant reps dude how did you manage that lol,if i rep you

now, you'l be over 300k!


----------



## JANIKvonD

DrHunter said:


> (298797 point(s) total)
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/members/list/?order=desc&sort=reputation&pp=30 << Leaders board,


awww jpays not even on the first page lol


----------



## Conscript

mal said:


> not even con and rs had that mant reps dude how did you manage that lol,if i rep you
> 
> now, you'l be over 300k!


Rs is still second top, Con was top I think but his account was downgraded to guest cos he wanted out, then he came back using his GF's Account Louis_Lane.


----------



## Conscript

JANIKvonD said:


> awww jpays not even on the first page lol


----------



## mal

DrHunter said:


> Rs is still second top, Con was top I think but his account was downgraded to guest cos he wanted out, then he came back using his GF's Account Louis_Lane.


you have joined under a new name then and kept all your old reps:whistling:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

I don't understand what i'm looking at.

Wheres the rep points listed?


----------



## Conscript

mal said:


> you have joined under a new name then and kept all your old reps:whistling:


 :whistling: but nah I've changed my username...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

DrHunter said:


> :whistling: but nah I've changed my username...


How many rep points do you have?


----------



## JANIKvonD

cheers mal!!


----------



## Conscript

JPaycheck said:


> I don't understand what i'm looking at.
> 
> Wheres the rep points listed?


On the blue bar top on the page, click "community" then "members list" Then "reputation" descends from highest down to JP and the rest of the run of the mill contestants....


----------



## Fatstuff

I'm not even on first ten pages. Oh well, I just selflessly help out the noobs with no rep power like ukm Jesus Christ bow down to your saviour


----------



## mal

DrHunter said:


> :whistling: but nah I've changed my username...


mmmm.are you male or female?


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

ooohh im with it nevermind!!!!

I would however like to point you attention to the number of likes below my username!.......thats right, bow down.

You must never rep anyone surely?


----------



## Conscript

JPaycheck said:


> How many rep points do you have?


(298797 point(s) total)

Rep power is 2990...


----------



## Fatstuff

Jp I bet your likes given to likes taken ratio would leave you in negative like equity


----------



## mal

your weeman or one of that lot,or jem lol.


----------



## Conscript

JPaycheck said:


> ooohh im with it nevermind!!!!
> 
> I would however like to point you attention to the number of likes below my username!.......thats right, bow down.
> 
> You must never rep anyone surely?


All the time bruv, repped you not long ago!!


----------



## Hera

JPaycheck said:


> Why is yours better than mine!
> 
> How many rep points you have?


He has more reps than you...when the rep bars are changed to cross the full width then he'll have more bars than you!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

fatmanstan! said:


> Jp I bet your likes given to likes taken ratio would leave you in negative like equity


10,600 likes given, but i see that as a good thing. I give alot of reps too


----------



## Conscript

mal said:


> your weeman or one of that lot,or jem lol.


Was G-fresh bud, and before that... :whistling:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Katy said:


> He has more reps than you...when the rep bars are changed to cross the full width then he'll have more bars than you!


Ofcourse as Admin assistant and a friend you will be banning him from the site


----------



## Hera

fatmanstan! said:


> Jp I bet your likes given to likes taken ratio would leave you in negative like equity


This I believe to be true!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Katy said:


> This I believe to be true!


Did I say friend...I must have been mistaken :laugh:


----------



## Conscript

As soon as JP gets on the top page of leaders board I'm going to neg him 5 times per day, I know how to work the system! 

That's how I kept RyanH out of the red...


----------



## Conscript

JPaycheck said:


> Ofcourse as Admin assistant and a friend you will be banning him from the site


Negged!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

DrHunter said:


> As soon as JP gets on the top page of leaders board I'm going to neg him 5 times per day, I know how to work the system!
> 
> That's how I kept RyanH out of the red...


Sorry to burst your bubble but i'm already on top!


----------



## JANIKvonD

JPaycheck said:


> 10,600 likes given, but i see that as a good thing. I give alot of reps too


lol at 10,600......damn


----------



## Hera

JPaycheck said:


> Did I say friend...I must have been mistaken :laugh:


Weeell the numbers don't lie....I however do not whore my 'likes'....  I save them for those who have earned it, but that's cos I'm not easy


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Katy said:


> Weeell the numbers don't lie....I however do not whore my 'likes'....  I save them for those who have earned it, but that's cos I'm not easy


well well well.....the kitten has fleas! So i'm now a whore and easy, Well, atleast i'm consistant.

Alright who's next.


----------



## Fatstuff

I dont give out many likes usually because I'm on tapatalk and when I'm not I'm usually looking for silly pics to post - it's all very complicated you know!


----------



## Hera

JPaycheck said:


> well well well.....the kitten has fleas! So i'm now a whore and easy, Well, atleast i'm consistant.
> 
> Alright who's next.


Ha ha...so now I have claws and fleas! Charming


----------



## mal

DrHunter said:


> Was G-fresh bud, and before that... :whistling:


lol im a loser, im on page 2


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Katy said:


> Ha ha...so now I have claws and fleas! Charming


  Your still a kitten though so thats a bonus.

Since KT has become mean (jelous about my likes), I guess I need a new UK-M best friend, anyone?


----------



## Conscript

JPaycheck said:


> Your still a kitten though so thats a bonus.
> 
> Since KT has become mean (jelous about my likes), I guess I need a new UK-M best friend, anyone?


It's a bit early into the day for sober manlove but what the hell....... :wub: that's right - :wub:


----------



## Conscript

KT will you ask Lorian to get a move on with my PM or else I'm voting for JP instead!!


----------



## Fatstuff

:ban:


----------



## mal

ide scrap page 1 tbh most of them dont post here anymore,in fact

there constantly slagging off this forum on tm,w4nkers, 

and bump all the page 2 guys up!


----------



## Fatstuff

How about anybody who has been banned loses all there reps and likes


----------



## Conscript

mal said:


> ide scrap page 1 tbh most of them dont post here anymore,in fact
> 
> there constantly slagging off this forum on tm,w4nkers,
> 
> and bump all the page 2 guys up!


I saw you post on there the other day, something about giving the OP a bit of a slap...:laugh:


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

DrHunter said:


> It's a bit early into the day for sober manlove but what the hell....... :wub: that's right - :wub:


Application recieved.

Dear DrHunter,

We are reviewing your application for UK-M best friend and will respond accordingly.


----------



## Conscript

Cheers Mal, rep power is now 3001, so that means I can subject 15000 rep points, per day, to any potential best friend candidates...


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

DrHunter said:


> Cheers Mal, rep power is now 3001, so that means I can subject 15000 rep points, per day, to any potential best friend candidates...


Dear DrHunter,

After reviewing your application, we are pleased to offer you the position. Welcome aboard.

KT you have been demoted to 'old news'


----------



## Hera

JPaycheck said:


> Dear DrHunter,
> 
> After reviewing your application, we are pleased to offer you the position. Welcome aboard.
> 
> KT you have been demoted to 'old news'


Kicked to the curb like a flea ridden scratchy kitten :crying: And to think I nominated you for member of the month!

Well now I need a new friend....:sad:


----------



## C.Hill

I'm on page 7  still, not bad for 1545 pages lol!


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Katy said:


> Kicked to the curb like a flea ridden scratchy kitten :crying: And to think I nominated you for member of the month!
> 
> Well now I need a new friend....:sad:


Awww I actually feel really bad now 

Fine, you can be UK-M best friend, DrHunter FCUK OFF!


----------



## Lorian

mal said:


> sod the green dots ,why cant i watch video on this forum anymore lol
> 
> or download pics in albums etc.


Can you give me a link to one that doesn't work?

Anyone else have this issue?

L


----------



## mal

DrHunter said:


> I saw you post on there the other day, something about giving the OP a bit of a slap...:laugh:


cant believe the nonsense that get posted over there


----------



## The Ultimate Warrior

Lorian said:


> Can you give me a link to one that doesn't work?
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> L


No but I have seen a few complaining about it.

Everythings a ok for me lover


----------



## mal

Lorian said:


> Can you give me a link to one that doesn't work?
> 
> Anyone else have this issue?
> 
> L


i know a few having the same prob,but not all?

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/143939-funny-dog-d.html


----------



## retro-mental

just posting to see how many i got !!!!


----------



## retro-mental

Bloody 5 !!!!! i was way off the chart before


----------



## mal

retro-mental said:


> Bloody 5 !!!!! i was way off the chart before


see if i get you to 4 lol.


----------



## Lorian

mal said:


> i know a few having the same prob,but not all?
> 
> http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/general-conversation/143939-funny-dog-d.html


I've started a new thread about this issue.

http://www.uk-muscle.co.uk/latest-news/144002-who-has-issues-vidoes-since-move.html

Please post in their letting me know which web browser you are using and if you have any ad-blocking add-ons installed.


----------



## retro-mental

Nice work mal but i aint really sure how its working. Never looked into it before but i am on 4 now. is that good or bad ? hell i dont know but i know that i am the baddest mo fo on here ( in my head anyway !!!! )


----------



## Shady45

Luckily I'm on my phone using Tapatalk so I can't see how mine has decreased. God this will be emotional


----------



## bennyrock

any chance i could have my 11 back????


----------



## PHHead

TBH it hate the whole reps thing, too many people take it far too seriously and it seems to become their mission in life to rack up as many as possible to boost their ego's by chatting complete bollocks and giving out bad advise on gear, diet and training......sorry but its true, just scrap them completely there pointless!


----------



## Fatstuff

have a rep mate


----------



## Replicator

just checkin


----------



## latblaster

What happens when you get 11 bars then....free juice???????


----------



## MRSTRONG

PHHead said:


> TBH it hate the whole reps thing, too many people take it far too seriously and it seems to become their mission in life to rack up as many as possible to boost their ego's by chatting complete bollocks and giving out bad advise on gear, diet and training......sorry but its true, just scrap them completely there pointless!


you feeling left out bud have a rep and a like


----------



## Replicator

latblaster said:


> What happens when you get 11 bars then....free juice???????


You get a meerkat toy !


----------



## mal

PHHead said:


> TBH it hate the whole reps thing, too many people take it far too seriously and it seems to become their mission in life to rack up as many as possible to boost their ego's by *chatting complete bollocks and giving out bad advise on gear*, *diet and training*......sorry but its true, just scrap them completely there pointless!


bob on there mate...good post, have some rep's


----------



## lolik

lets have a look how it works


----------



## Fatstuff

mal said:


> bob on there mate...good post, have some rep's


Wish I'd have whinged lol 3 reps for nout, I'd have a reach around from a hairy farmer for that kind of reppage


----------



## JS95

fatmanstan! said:


> Wish I'd have whinged lol 3 reps for nout, I'd have a reach around from a hairy farmer for that kind of reppage


well theres one rep to make you feel better ;D


----------



## mal

fatmanstan! said:


> *Wish I'd have whinged *lol 3 reps for nout, I'd have a reach around from a hairy farmer for that kind of reppage


 i just liked you,they seem more popular these day's.


----------



## Ironclad

:lol: wondered wut 'appened


----------



## Mr_Morocco

JPaycheck said:


> So are we able to build them right across the screen now or...?


Lol'd


----------



## Conscript

Everyone is back to full reps again, I feel so cheated!


----------



## Tassotti

someone rep me FFS


----------



## expletive

Tassotti said:


> someone rep me FFS


Done!


----------



## Ste7n

I'm feeling depressed, i need a few reps to get me through this dark time.. :crying:


----------



## barrettmma1436114759

quinn85 said:


> I only have two :confused1: although...I am still a glorious beacon of light...apparently :rockon:


booooosh brother... and me


----------

